# Average # of plowable snowfalls in Metro Detroit area?



## Sno ballz (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi guys,

I'm trying to calculate what a fair seasonal price would be for my target residentials. In order to do so, I'd like to get the last 3 years average of plowable snowfall events from you guys that have that data in the Detroit MI area.

From some of my weather service research, it seems that Detoit had very little activity. Can this be right? Assume a 2" trigger....

02-03 Season = 13 events
03-04 Season = 4 events
04-05 Season = 9 events

3 year running average would only be about 8 pushes. Is my data way off???


----------



## Sno ballz (Jul 15, 2005)

Anyone?? Anyone?? Bueller?

Please help


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Snowball
Im north of Detroit in Waterford by Pontaic. We had 21 plowable events last year, starting with Dec 1st. The year before I would have to dig out my old log book but there were only about 12 events Im guessing, 03-04 was a slow season. Hope this helps 

Regards Mike


----------



## Sno ballz (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanks* flykelley*. 21 eh? WOW, is that a 2" trigger? Or does that include trips out to salt light dustings and such?

Thanks for the info, I'm gonna keep researching!


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Sno ballz said:


> Thanks* flykelley*. 21 eh? WOW, is that a 2" trigger? Or does that include trips out to salt light dustings and such?
> 
> Thanks for the info, I'm gonna keep researching!


No that is only plowing, there where 5-6 times that I salted but did not plow. My contract states that I start at my own discrecation.

Regards Mike


----------

